# Instruments?



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

So, because of the multitude of instruments in this world I'm not going to do a poll, but I wonder what instruments you all play?

I myself play some piano (if I had more than one year of piano lessons, I'd be freakin' awesome now since I pick up music really fast, seriously, 1 year and I was ahead of everyone in the class, but then again I was in choir for many years so I could already read music) and I'm working on learning the Irish Tin Whistle, but wind instruments are a little confusing for me (at least with the piano you don't need to use your breath and all the notes are right in front of you lol). Both instruments are absolutely beautiful and I wish I could actually get lessons in these, but for now I'm learning out of music books.

So what instruments do you all play? And an added random question, what key do you like to play your music in? I like the minor scales, so I would say A, or any minor scale for that reason.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

Saxophone, clarinet, penny whistle, recorder, guitar, mandolin, violin, bass, ukulele, drums, and several others.

I play in whatever key is best suited for the particular instruments. The piano is probably one of the easiest instruments to play in which ever key you like as all it involves is a slight change in the position and how many "black" keys you use. The guitar on the other hand is relatively difficult to change keys with especially when playing chords. The penny whistle is essentially impossible to change keys with unless you can do some fancy half hole coverings and odd fingerings which is super difficult. The Penny Whistle is one of my favorite instruments to play! My advise is record yourself playing and listen to yourself. That is the best way to teach yourself. Play, record, listen, correct. If you hear yourself do something you like or make it sounder sweeter than normal try and play it that way again while recording until you can always repeat that and the recording sounds the way you want it too. If you do that enough you can get really good at playing. A teacher will show you how to do it right the first time, but with this method you really learn more about the instruments because you have to experiment to get your desired sound. so you may learn both the right and the wrong way to do it so you know the instrument better. The only instrument I was taught was the saxophone and that was through school. Everything else I did the play and record. 

best of luck with your playing!


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

@Finntheirish thanks for the reply, for a while there I thought my post was sounding self-centered when it wasn't meant to LOL. I've had the whistle for months now, got inspired by listening to Irish music being played with the instrument (I'm in love with Ireland, despite never having been there), so I decided to get out of the comfort zone that the piano provides and try a wind instrument. I hope I can be good at it some day, it's just not the easiest instrument in the world for me, right now I still make it sound like it's screaming and squealing at times lol, and I can't hit any notes higher than the high D (I know there are higher notes, they're listed in the book lol) without it sounding like a cat whose tail just got stepped on. Thanks for the suggestion about the recording though 

Also, that's impressive the amount of instruments you play, you must be quite talented, and very interested in music.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

@Amarose Actually I am quite dreadful at music. I love it a lot and play all the time. So you could definitely say I am very interested- just not good. In regards to playing high notes its very very hard to explain. you almost have to just "want" to play it higher. Like you have to think it and it will happen. Technically speaking what is happening is more air is going through the instrument for the higher notes. The trick is playing these higher notes at the same volume as the lower notes. so you can't simply blow harder to get higher notes or you play louder. The way I think about which octave you are blwoing in is to put your hand infront of you face and flow. If you blow hot air it will be a lower note and if you blow cold air it will be a higher note. I now it just sounds like I'm blowing hot air here! (pardon the bad joke) I just figured this out now as I was playing and trying to figure out exactly what I was doing different. It sounds like you have the octave break issue solved because you can play up to the high D, the trick is doing it again. Once you go above high D though you are going to sound kind of loud and shrilly. Just try and blow even colder air. I can play to the G above high D but it is not the most pretty note. It is a possible not just not the best. Above the G the notes all sound the same. I am not very good at the penny whistle but I enjoy playing it. 

I am also a shrilly player. I know a lot of people who can play sweeter and less shrilly than me but the penny whistle also has a lot to do with that. More expensive penny Whistles are generally tamer. I am also funny because I play mine out of the side of my mouth. I don't know why but it seems to work and sound better for me. I have seen a couple professionals do this as well. 

I don't normally show people my videos of me playing but I'll post a link to my penny whistle video on YouTube I made about 4 years ago. You can also get to some other videos I posted if you click on my user name, so if you venture to look at those keep in mind that I am not a brilliant musician just somebody who loves music and more particularly instruments.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I play guitar, bass, Appalachian dulcimer, transverse wood flutes (e.g. kagurabue) and ocarina.
Used to play piano, but they are huge and inconvenient to me, and my fingers aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I play piano and guitar, and want to learn how to play drums and saxophone. I've taken piano lessons for 6 years.


----------



## sharky (Jul 1, 2012)

I play flute! I used to have piano lessons, and they made me take class piano in school, but I still am not that good at it. Ironic that I experiment with a bunch of random other flute-like instruments such as recorders and native flutes, but I just haven't gotten around to the tin whistle yet. I really should, as I think it's pretty and expressive. @Finntheirish I like your video ^^


----------



## GenreWalker (Jun 13, 2012)

I play trumpet. One of my favorite modes is Lydian, and as far as scales go: Major Pentatonic.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

My main instrument is piano, but I also play trumpet, guitar, and bass guitar. And as far as keys go, I'm pretty drawn to minor scales as well, especially when it comes to piano. There's something about melancholy piano songs I find so heartbreakingly beautiful.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

i had 11 years of piano lessons and played steel drums for a year and half to 2 years. i own a keyboard and still play the piano from time to time. The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme) i have memorized for the piano; it is my favorite to play. i wish i owned some steel drums; they were so much fun to play in my high school class. this was my steel drum class playing Firework by Katy Perrry. you can only see the drum in this video. i was playing 6 bass steel drums in this song.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I played the trombone while in high school, was pretty good at it too without practicing much. Took some effort to reach the treble clef though :tongue:


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I taught myself how to play piano and currently working on teaching myself left handed guitar.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

@gwennylou you play the piano beautifully for someone that's taught themselves how to play  but your singing could use some practice (no offense intended). And darn those page turns lol, they ruin song flow, but overall very good for someone who taught themselves, you're definitely better than me, must have some good discipline.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I am not a singer at all.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I play guitar, bass, keys, violin, drums, and some trumpet. Music is fun.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Guitar. Mostly fingerpicking a 12 string acoustic tuned down to D, the other to open G. Sometimes play an electric 6 string. Curious about taking up violin & maybe getting an electric drum set soon.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

It's so fun to see all the instruments people play, and some of them are rather........... different, but still very interesting. You all are so talented. And I'd have to agree with @HippoHunter94 music definitely is fun. I don't think I could live a day without it, and if I even tried my mind would just start playing music on its own anyways lol.


----------



## WIPerspective (Mar 26, 2012)

I play classical piano, violin, and viola. I also sing classical pieces for voice. Strangely enough, my favorite keys are A-flat minor and B major. Playing instruments is an amazing experience.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I played the clarinet for about seven years. I didn't like too much. I'm really tempted to give acoustic guitar a shot when I can.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

I've played trombone for 8 years, but the last time I even touched one was during my senior year of high school. Been thinking about going back to it, but I don't know....it takes ALOT of commitment and concentration, and you can't spend a couple of thousand dollars on one JUST because you like it. I listen to trombone music (i.e. J.J. Johnson) and I love brass instruments in general. I get goosebumps every time I hear a kickass brass line on any piece of music.

Last year, I made myself learn how to play the piano. I know all of the basic notes, can barely get the fingerings, and can somewhat read music. I'm decent at figuring things out by ear, though. For those of you who are experienced piano players- I can only imagine how it feels to let your fingers flow so smoothly and do the talking for you. The emotions that run through your body as your playing must be overwhelmingly blissful, too.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I drum, both behind the familiar drums/percussion drumkit, but also Indian drums like the dhol, dholki and tabla.


----------



## adrianna114 (Jul 18, 2012)

I play piano, I took about 8 years of lessons in it. I also play guitar occasionally but I find it a lot harder - it hurts my fingers, I can't reach certain chords, it's easier to move your hands with piano, etc.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't play anything but I've always wanted to play the Violin and the Piano.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I play the clarinet. I really want to learn the accordian and piano. I own an accordian, so now I just need to get lessons or something.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?





* *




I play guitar, bass, keyboards, drums, and sangin'. If I had access, I'd learn me some sitar and tabla.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

Been playing guitar for 6 years, nothing special, just for my own pleasure
I have fiddled with the bass and drums as well, but I'm mostly interested in learning how to play the piano


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

adrianna114 said:


> I play piano, I took about 8 years of lessons in it. I also play guitar occasionally but I find it a lot harder - it hurts my fingers, I can't reach certain chords, it's easier to move your hands with piano, etc.


The more you play the easier it will get
i started with this old russian soviet union guitar lol it was a bitch to just press a note down so after i mastered it, it was smooth sailing with my Takamine
Don't worry, the ends of your fingers toughen up and the fingers become more flexible, which might help you play the piano


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

I played Sax and Clarinet in the school band as kid, but I've all but forgotten them now


I picked up the guitar when I was 15-16, it's just a hobby, but I enjoy it, good stress relief. I also have a pair of acoustics, a bass, and a mandolin

my favourite keys are G and C#m












this is me just playing around, recording with an iPhone, lol

Faking my way through country. by youvegotredonyou on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I play bass guitar, guitar, piano, and ukulele at the moment. I want to play banjo and saxophone. I used to play trumpet, clarinet, and a lot of other things I quit...

I'll really play in any key as long as it's a song I like.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I played violin for several years when I was younger, though I much prefer cello. I always wanted to play piano, but it was not to be. Anyway, I prefer singing to playing an instrument, and I've sung as an alto in children's/school/church/all-state choirs throughout my life. Sadly I'm not in a choir at my university (too scared to audition), but on the bright side, that can't stop me from singing. ^^


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

I play trombone and I'm currently trying to learn how to play the guitar.


----------



## Northwind (Jul 24, 2012)

Tuba in a British style brassband.
Recorder in a classical emsemble.
And classical guitar. Solo.


----------



## viri (Jul 15, 2012)

i play one mean harmonica.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

I played the clarinet for one year in elementary school and could never tongue, mostly because I didn't practice and didn't like it (my school only had a band and it was a required thing). I've had violin and piano lessons for 9 years. I slightly prefer violin over piano. I had viola lessons once and played the viola in my orchestra twice (a required thing for this advanced orchestra class I'm in), but I never really learned the cleft (I cheated by focusing on learning the fingerings rather than the actual notes).

Playing ina certain key? No idea.


----------

